# Loud noise (raccoons?)



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

11 o’clock last night I heard a loud metal banging noise in my backyard that alarmed me. I have never heard that before. The only thing in the backyard likely to make that noise is a double shepherds hook with a suet cage on one side and birdhouse on the other side but also to keep squirrels from climbing up I have a metal baffle on the post. If something shook that post violently it could’ve made that noise. It would have to be a bear or raccoons. I’m hoping for raccoons.

Would a raccoon be strong enough to grab that post and shake it? It’s been there 10 years and I’ve never heard that noise before. we did have a bear walk through this neighborhood seven years ago.

my floodlight for the backyard is out or I would’ve turned that on right away and Looked out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Raccoons are strong. Lots of animals are, like skunks, possums. Large birds like owls.

Do you have alligators?

Buy a spot light. I need one, too.

Trail cams are cheap.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Raccoons are strong. Lots of animals are, like skunks, possums. Large birds like owls.
> 
> Do you have alligators?
> 
> ...


I will have to investigate trail cams. I had an alarm company here to give me a price on exterior cameras once and it was too much money for me. My backyard is enclosed on three sides an the fourth side has thick shrubs. During dry spells something knocks over my birdbath onto the ground and you know those concrete basins are really heavy. I figured a couple of raccoons hanging on the edge could knock it off.
Yes they are gators all over Florida. Mostly closer to lakes an rivers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I just thought of something. Two different neighbors have chickens, they must have these little urban coops. I really enjoy hearing them clucking in the morning while having my coffee on the porch. But….. Maybe defenseless tasty chickens attract noisy animals.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

LOL.....if it was a bear, you would know it

a bear wouldn't just shake that post, it would be ripped out of the ground and destroyed

racoons, possums, skunks are all nocturnal for the most part


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> LOL.....if it was a bear, you would know it
> 
> a bear wouldn't just shake that post, it would be ripped out of the ground and destroyed
> 
> racoons, possums, skunks are all nocturnal for the most part


Also remembered a lady complained of a loud noise at night on her downspout and a trapper was called. A raccoon had been climbing up her downspout to get in the attic. I have two downspouts on the corner where I heard the noise. I’ll go inspect them for signs of something.

Yeah guess the bear wouldn’t be polite enough to say ‘I’m just gonna shake a little birdseed on the ground to eat.’ Just went out and shook the shepherds post and it didn’t make that kind of clanging noise like I heard.

With recent development and wooded lots bulldoze to be built on and approximately 1k new homes in the general area being built Wildlife is a being displaced.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Aha!
I went out and tried to jiggle and bang on the two downspouts that are together on a corner and that is the noise I heard ! I assume raccoons were trying to climb it.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Startingover said:


> With recent development and wooded lots bulldoze to be built on and approximately 1k new homes in the general area being built Wildlife is a being displaced.


yup.....reminds me of this movie.....

(which is great by the way)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> yup.....reminds me of this movie.....
> 
> (which is great by the way)


I must watch this. Lol. Thanks


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Startingover said:


> I must watch this. Lol. Thanks


Lol...it's a good movie, and it applies to your situation!


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Any wild critter the size of a cat or dog can make a lot of noise, trying to get to bird food, cat food, dog food, trash can, ...

Motion light. 
Motion light + camera. 

I have contacted alarm companies years before too (before the DIY genre smart cameras came to market), but the cost was just home owner prohibitive. With some kits from the big box stores, it is easy enough to roll your own system, or even just add one or two. While I have my gripes with Ring, their " HD " and some technical glitches from the early years ... I did add a few of those Ring HD Infrared Motion + Spotlight lights ( has a white dome on the bottom ). Easy enough. Seems to work pretty reliably. Might be an option to keep one in the front yard and back yard. Lots of people have them these days. It does cost a bit though for the annual cloud thing. Can be avoided by rolling your own system without cloud, but that gets more involved.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

icerabbit said:


> Any wild critter the size of a cat or dog can make a lot of noise, trying to get to bird food, cat food, dog food, trash can, ...
> 
> Motion light.
> Motion light + camera.
> ...


I’d LOVE that. I’ll revisit my budget once I get some current things squared away. Thanks

i’ve planted a lot of shrubbery to attract wildlife So can’t complain when it visits my yard.


----------

